# Forum Home Renovation Stairs, Steps and Ramps  What finish to use on Victorian Ash Stairs?

## vladg

Hi, I need to finish off an open-tread staircase which is made entirely of Victorian Ash. I have been recommended a One-Pack Poly finish by one tradesman whilest another has recommended a Two-pack finish.  
What should I do? Are there any advantages or disadvantages of either finish?   
Much appreciate anyones help. Thanks

----------


## Carpenter

I think you'll find the two pack finishes will provide the most durable hard wearing finish, although they can contain some chemical nasties so be sure to use a VOC (volatile organic compound) breathing canister. Wattyl make one but I cant remember what its called. This is an internal stair?

----------


## journeyman Mick

Wattyl flooring two pack = Estapol 7008 
Mick

----------


## vladg

Thank you for your advice. Yes, the floor is internal and I was leaning towards the 2-pack myself. The house is currently being built so I will not be impacted by the fumes during the polishing.

----------

